# Where are all the coyotes?



## calvinl456 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am pretty new at dog hunting and i'm trying to get into it, but so far i have not seen one coyote. I went for the day down to Juab county neer the sand dunes and tried to call one in with no success. I was down by pall bunions wood pile if you know where that is down by silver city. The strange thing is not only did I not see any coyotes, but I didn't see one rabbit the whole day. I dont think that my camo or cent is the problem and even if they could see or smell me, I would still se them they just wouldn't come in close right? I figure the reason they dont come in is that they aren't there. So im trying to find out where I could go in utah that I could get some success. What I need is someone who knows what they are doing to give me some advice on where to go, or thing that I need to do.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Right now is a tough time to call coyotes even if they are there. The pups are about 8-10 weeks old and are just coming out of the dens. The coyotes still aren't going to far from the dens right now. Also, we called in 4 this weekend and 3 were silent. They just wanted to see why our dogs were on their territory. Also, territory is huge right now. One day we couldn't call a coyote but had responses on every stand. I believe the coyotes were either guarding dens or wouldn't cross into new territories. I believe scouting can either make or break summer coyote hunting.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

my dane crunched a pup about 2 weeks ago & it was about 12 weeks then. some should start moving soon. i plan to start chasing them on purpose in sept.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Spend some time scouting. You are not going to find coyotes every where or every time you go out. Most of us that have found areas do not want to share where because of the expense we have put out to find the spots. Most areas have coyotes but they get hunted hard year round in Utah and it makes them harder to get.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

If you ever make it to Arizona, there is an wilderness area called Kendrick Wilderness just west of flagstaff. I was there Friday and Satruday doing widerness inventory for the forest service and the dogs were everywhere. One yelped off within 100yards of our camp. i don't think alot of people get outhere cuz it is really out there!


----------



## calvinl456 (Jul 6, 2011)

reb8600 said:


> Spend some time scouting. You are not going to find coyotes every where or every time you go out. Most of us that have found areas do not want to share where because of the expense we have put out to find the spots. Most areas have coyotes but they get hunted hard year round in Utah and it makes them harder to get.


Im a little confused on how exactly i would scout for a spot. do i try to find an area that is close to a den? Am i trying to find an area that has a high rabbit population? It seems hard to find a place where coyotes hang out if i can't ever find or call them in wile hunting.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Forget about looking for dens. Most of the year that is not where you will find them. They will sleep under a sage bush or tree. Look for track, look for scat. There needs to be a food source and a water source within several miles. Listen for them to howl, especially early in the morning or late at night. 

The fact they dont come to a call does not mean there are not coyotes. You may make 30 stands or more before calling one in depending on the pressure they get and the time of year. If you arent setting up stands right or being quiet getting there you will not call them. There are a lot of factors that can affect your success. Most areas in Utah have coyotes. Some/most areas are called a lot. Coyotes are smart, dont under estimate their intelligence.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

Get proficient with a howler. One of the best ways to locate dogs in an new/unfamiliar area is to get out and howl a lot of country from midnight to before daybreak. Wherever you get responses, make note of the locations and head back to them in daylight to check out the terrain and determine where to make the best setup. Good Luck!


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

seen one large adult yote out near the confussion range crossing a road late after noon

as was as hit two younger dogs just north west of little sahara late at night


----------

